# Watery Stool after Switching to Pellets



## cocobo (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello all,

My cockatiel is around 8 months old and I'm trying to switch her to pellets. I weaned her and tried to get her to eat pellets in the process but she didn't really eat them and have been using seeds since with veggies here and there (mostly broccoli and cilantro). The seeds I've been using are Kaytee Safflower Healthy Diet and Kaytee Fiesta Cockatiel Gourmet Variety.

A couple weeks ago I tried switching her to Roudybush Daily Maintenance Mini. She wasn't interested it as much as the seeds, but she would still eat and wasn't starving herself. What worried me was that she also got diarrhea very soon after starting on pellets, and had it continuously until I switched her back to seeds 3 days later.

I'm going to wait 2-3 more weeks until I try again, but wanted to see what I might be doing wrong here before I do. Any ideas on what might be causing it? Is it normal for them to get diarrhea with diet changes and you just have to wait it out?

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A combination of pellets and seeds are the way to go, never going fully with one or the other. Where seeds can be a bad diet in the long run, so can pellets, so the recommendation is to feed both. My birds had no issue eating the seeds or the pellets and I kept both in the cage together (in separate bowls) but if you feel your bird won't do this, you can offer pellets first thing in the morning, then keep seeds with her throughout the rest of the day. Just make sure to take all food out at night so that she doesn't eat before you have a chance to feed her. Birdie bread will also be a big help in introducing new things.


----------



## Abirkin (Oct 25, 2016)

i find that if i sprinkle pellets with egg food they eat it better as they never eat the egg food or pellets if i put them in different bowls


----------

